# topbarguy's letter in March Bee Culture



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Rob,

I've been reading WW's articles in the b mags for quite a few years. He has some very interesting ideas and unique management practices.

I would be glad to send you my address.

Regards
topbarguy


----------

